# Boys Of Summer, With Us Still



## Damaged Goods (Apr 18, 2020)

https://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/Oldest_Living_Baseball_Players.php


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> https://www.baseball-almanac.com/players/Oldest_Living_Baseball_Players.php


I found myself missing  baseball just yesterday and wondering if we replaced dugouts with widely-separated stools, perhaps they could play this year.  Plenty of space on the diamond, but tagging might be a problem.  Ball-washers would be run ragged!  But the fans would have clear views, being spread thinly in the rows.....wild thoughts, for sure.  Maybe I'll look for old replays online


----------



## jerry old (Apr 18, 2020)

Boys of Summer are remember as vibrant, strong, potent young
men (some were as old as 30, seemed awful old to me   at the time)
A time of youth, your body could be relied on to  do almost impossible things. 
Ah, I can fill my life juices flow for a moment.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't think we'll have baseball this year.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 7, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I don't think we'll have baseball this year.


I'd settle for local teams playing at park fields, but so far that doesn't seem to be happening around here either - Parks opening up, but with many restrictions.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 7, 2020)

It used to be the Dodgers, go Bums!  They've become too 'Hollywood' for me.
Now, I have to help Kaila get her Red Sox to beat the Yankees.

It does not matter if the Red Sox  don't win the pennant, as long as they win most of
their games with the Yankees.

(The Giant's and Dodgers blood feud is not as important as it was, now it's the Sox
and Yanks.)

Don't sweat cancelation, they may only play 50 games, but they will play.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 7, 2020)

The Tribe in 95!  Those were the days, my friend!

(I named my dog after "Eddie Murray!)


----------



## jerry old (Jun 7, 2020)

1954 Garcia, Lemon, Wynn and Feller.


----------

